# What mods have you done with your Trail?



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Alright people, just wanna know what you guys have done/modified in your X-Trail.  

I have currently done the ff: (its very minimal though :thumbdwn: )

-PIAA BlueVision headlight bulbs
-Polarg Hybrid super white front parklight bulbs
-Polished Aluminium tire valve covers
-Custom rear cargo compartment carpet (to protect plastic cargo panel from 
scratches)
-double contact style wiring for sidemarkers


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Engine:

Nismo Oil Catch Can (Polished Aluminum)
Nismo Oil Cap (Polished Aluminum)
Nismo Oil Reservoir Covers (Black)
Knock Sensor Grounded
Timing Advanced (17 BTDC)
Custom 2.5 Inch Straight Back Exhaust (Galvanized Steel)
Custom 2.5 Inch Downpipe (Galvanized Steel)
HP Racing Exhaust Canister with 4 Inch Outlet (Polished Aluminum)
AEM Cold Air Intake (Silver)
SS Autochrome Header 4-1 (Stainless Steel)
Energy Suspension Motor Mount Inserts (Polyurethane)
Midd Penn 66mm Bored Throttle Body (Crosshatch)
Jim Wolf Technology Balance Shaft Remover Kit

Exterior:

All Trim Match Painted
Front Ti Halogens
Stock Ti Mudguards
Debadged
5% Tint all Around (Except Windshield)
2004 X-Trail Clear Sideblinkers
Painted Front Grille
Motorage Rear Window Lip Spoiler
17x7 Konig GT-R Wheels (Clearcoat with Polished Lip)
Yokohama AVS Tires

Interior:

Pioneer Head Unit/CD Player

Mods still awaiting shipment:

Engine Cover (Carbon Fiber)
Nismo Pedals (Aluminum)
Nismo Shift Knob (Titanium)

What I'm buying this month:

New Wheels (Haven't decided which style)
Change all front light bulbs
Jalal tail light mod
Rear Halogen
Grounding Kit

I'll probably be hitting up the dyno on the 19th of next month so I'll let you guys know what number I put down.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*My mods*

Well, apart from the mods that are mentioned on my xtrail web site:

http://jalalski.tripod.com/

I have also recently done the following:

* Upgraded the cluster dials from black to white (i.e. picked-up the dials from a Ti Xrail at the wreckers)

* Added a set of genuine nissan Ti tweeters (also from the wreckers)

* Changed the side blinkers to white.

* Replaced the tailgate garnish with a chrome one (instead of the colour-coded one that was there)

* Replaced the front grille with a chrome one (instead of the colour-coded one that was there)

On my wish list of things to do:

* Upgrade to 16" alloy wheels (hopefully to be sourced from the wreckers as well)  I currently have a set of 15" alloys on mine.

* Get the centre multi-purpose console, which I've been hunting down for a while now.

* Get the back door handle (same as bove, still hunting)

* Get the roof mounted DVD system (aftermarket)


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Double Tail Exy*

Hi Guys,

My latest mod is somewhat very exciting and it involves chaging the exhaust system from the cat. back with high flow sports muffler and double tail-pipes on the sides.

I have decided to go with 2 resonators to keep the noise level down and that was the perfect choice, as it is quiet as a mouse.

For all pics and a review, see the report I posted on the Aussie Forum HERE

Wow!


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

rear after market spoiler
xenon depot.net 6500k HID
megan racing CF muffler with titaninum tip
megan racing CAI
blue and green interior neons under dash under seats
pioneer deh7800 head unit
mtx RT2400x amp
audiobahn 12" sub
stinger cap
tinted rear window to match factory tint
30% tinted front windows
5% tinted windsheild banner
switched to mobile 1 synthic oil

thats all i can think of right now


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Updated List

Engine:

Nismo Oil Catch Can (Polished Aluminum)
Nismo Oil Reservoir Covers (Black)
Knock Sensor Grounded
Timing Advanced (17 BTDC)
Custom 2.5 Inch Straight Back Exhaust (Aluminized Steel)
Custom 2.5 Inch Downpipe (Aluminized Steel)
HP Racing Exhaust Canister with 4 Inch Outlet (Polished Aluminum)
AEM Cold Air Intake (Silver)
SS Autochrome Header 4-1 (Stainless Steel)
Energy Suspension Motor Mount Inserts (Polyurethane)
Midd Penn 66mm Bored Throttle Body (Crosshatch)
Jim Wolf Technology Balance Shaft Remover Kit

Exterior:

All Trim Match Painted
Front Ti Halogens
Stock Ti Mudguards
Debadged
5% Tint all Around (Except Windshield)
2004 X-Trail Clear Sideblinkers
Painted Front Grille
Motorage Rear Window Lip Spoiler
17x7 L-R Racing Wheels (Aluminum with Polished Lip)
Yokohama AVS Tires

Interior:

Pioneer Head Unit/CD Player
K9 Car Alarm with Rear Impact Sensor

Mods due later in the year:

Hondata Intake Manifold Gasket
Match Ported Intake Manifold
Flywheel

And finally finish with the exterior of the X. It's something different. I'll post pics up once it's finished.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Wooo!
vveerryy nice !
double tail pipes looks cool  

I wonder where you got the idea of using double resonators?  (hahaha)

enjoy !




aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> .....
> I have decided to go with 2 resonators to keep the noise level down and that was the perfect choice, as it is quiet as a mouse.
> .....


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Wooo!
> I wonder where you got the idea of using double resonators?  (hahaha)
> 
> enjoy !


Do you have to ask? LOL 

On the weekend, I just couldn't help myself from going to the driveway every now and then and starting up my exy just to listen to the symphony of power. hehehe


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

Crap Mine is the Most close to Stock I guess...
Grounding Kit
AULTEC Front strut bar
JAOS Front Lower Arm bar
K&N Air filter
De-cated header
Rims:stock
tyres:Goodyear Eagle NCT5 235/60R16

Btw guys I am thinking of getting NISMO rims for the car(the one which u can find on the R-tune R34 GTR) will they fit our car and what size are they???
and yea how much does the Oil catch can cost??? mind posting a pic of yr engine bay?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Sergei_dekker said:


> Crap Mine is the Most close to Stock I guess...
> Grounding Kit
> AULTEC Front strut bar
> JAOS Front Lower Arm bar
> ...


Got my oil catch can on Ebay for $16.00 including shipping. The Nismo whelss you can get are the ones intended for the 350Z (Fairlady) or the Altima/Maxima. The Skyline wheels are too wide.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

the catch can is ment for the XT??

or are they universal?


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> Got my oil catch can on Ebay for $16.00 including shipping. The Nismo whelss you can get are the ones intended for the 350Z (Fairlady) or the Altima/Maxima. The Skyline wheels are too wide.


 How many Inches are they??? oh yes can u confirm that the Xty shares brakes with the altima???


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

The catch can is universal. It went on with no problems whatsoever.

The Skyline wheels are 8 inches (at least) of width. 

The Murano discs seem (again SEEM) to be a direct bolt-on to the X. I'm planning on later upgrading to Brembo Murano blanks with Pagid or EBC pads.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> The catch can is universal. It went on with no problems whatsoever.
> 
> The Skyline wheels are 8 inches (at least) of width.
> 
> The Murano discs seem (again SEEM) to be a direct bolt-on to the X. I'm planning on later upgrading to Brembo Murano blanks with Pagid or EBC pads.


If so please let us know if they Fit....as I find the Xtys braking power appalling...Cos I am thinking of either Fitting Silvia S15 brakes or the R32's brakes


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

R32 brakes would be overkill, especially if you don't install a manual proportioning valve to regulae brake pressure to the rear wheels. I actually find the front brakes quite strong, but the rear brakes leave a lot to be desired. 

I took a good look at a Murano the other day and it seems the front rotors will fit without any issues, but the rears won't as they use a floating caliper instead of the disc/drums the X has. 

A friend of mine has a Murano so I'll ask him if he can fit 15 inch wheels on his truck. I need to know this, since I already have some 15 inch steel wheels to mount when I go drag racing again.


----------



## chubibo (Nov 14, 2005)

these are a lot of modifications!

have not really done anything to my ride. i love it the way it is.

changed my halogen lamps to higher wattage and put in a set of foglamps. my ride did not come with the factory foglamps. i also got the cargo bay shade and would like to get the rubber liner as well. that's it.

i have it waxed at the local meguiar's about once a month. still looks good as new. have it for one year this month.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Roof Driving Lights*

Hi Guys,

Thought I'll show you my latest addition.

The exy with super dooper roof spotties is here. hehehe 



    
  

OK, the mod was not done by myself, so I took it to a local auto electrician who spent on it half a day and it's still not finished yet.

We looked at everything and decided to do the following next weekend to tidy everything up.

1. The sockets that you now see visible coming from lights will no longer be there.

2. The roof rack weather strip is getting inserted back next weekend too.

3. The 2 sockets at the bottom of each roof rack will also be made less visible.

The whole set-up is detachable and can be taken-off along with the front roof rack.

I bought a spare roof rack to replace this one when taken off, if I decide to use the luggage box instead. (highly unlikely now that I have seen the light) hehehe

The wiring as I suggested to the electrician came from the back of the roof racks and followed the weather strip rubber along the windscreen and got tucked neatly under it (2 wires from each side of the windscreen)

I was not happy with the little bit of wire showing at the corner of the windscreen, but we just couldn't do anything about it. No room for it to be tucked away at all, so we decided to leave it like that (being black is not that bad I reckon)

The lights are mounted on Rhino roof racks and brackets which I realized Rhino was selling.

The whole set-up, especially the "chrome" lights really stands-out and looks awesome.

Can't call the exy a SUV anymore with this amount of lights LOL


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Jalal, how about routing the wire through the rear hatch. You could just follow the weatherstripping. You can also try using the rear spoiler holes.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> Jalal, how about routing the wire through the rear hatch. You could just follow the weatherstripping. You can also try using the rear spoiler holes.


We tried that as well, but because my rear spoiler is aftermarket, it is fitted differently (i.e. on top of the roof rails) plus the idea of removing the roof lining in full to be able to pass through these wires did not look exciting to me.

In addition to all that going all the way to the tailgate and back to the engine bay (where the relays are) will dramatically increase the length of the cable/wire, which means less power to the lights and less bightness.

It doesn't look too bad on my exy because it's black, but that small bit of wire will stand out more on other color xtrails.

I will attempt to squeeze the wire under the roof rail on that corner if I can.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*MEGA WATTS OF POWER*

Well done, mate :thumbup: That's a very impressive set-up.

No doubt your plan is to only use them off road - BUT, if you were to have a power outage, you could light up half the neighborhood - and charge the prevailing hydro rates - more money for accessories  

Enjoy = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Canada's Far East said:


> Well done, mate :thumbup: That's a very impressive set-up.
> 
> No doubt your plan is to only use them off road - BUT, if you were to have a power outage, you could light up half the neighborhood - and charge the prevailing hydro rates - more money for accessories
> 
> Enjoy = Roger


Funny you mentioned that Roger. hehehe

We had very high winds days lately and the power was playing a bit at home, so last night I told my wife "why are you complaining about me spending money on these lights, I had a different idea when I put those on the roof of the exy" LOL she said "yeah, like what?" I said "back-up lighting for the house should we loose power" hehehe She walked inside without saying a word, but still was not convinced


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

WOH... so its like daytime for you when you drive at night huh ?
I think if you just forget to turn off your lights for just 5 mins... your batt is done.
 


aussietrail said:


> Funny you mentioned that Roger. hehehe
> 
> We had very high winds days lately and the power was playing a bit at home, so last night I told my wife "why are you complaining about me spending money on these lights, I had a different idea when I put those on the roof of the exy" LOL she said "yeah, like what?" I said "back-up lighting for the house should we loose power" hehehe She walked inside without saying a word, but still was not convinced


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

wasabi4ever said:


> I think if you just forget to turn off your lights for just 5 mins... your batt is done.


It's pretty hard to forget such amount of light when am leaving the car LOL


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thought I'll show you my latest addition.
> 
> ...



thats what i call a proper off roader...*thumbs up*


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

The roof lights project has now been completed.

The auto electrician has done a perfect job today when he re-wired the lights and fitted the weather strip back on the roof racks.

No more bulky plugs to be seen coming from the lights either.

They look perfect now I think.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Wooo!
> vveerryy nice !
> double tail pipes looks cool
> 
> ...


Hi Marc and all,

The Australian Twins can now be made available to you and all other members overseas for a price of $750AUS (excluding freight)

This price has been confirmed to me by Hi-Tech Mufflers Australia as a special deal to the Australian X-Trail Forum and it's members.

On a side note, I have been informed by Hi-Tech that we now have a confirmed 10KW power increase at the wheels as a result of this mod, which has been proved by dyno tests. ..........................................

I have also been advised that it would be a good idea to have a piggy back ECU installed to further increase power by another 10-15KW, but mainly to make the fuel mix leaner, as it is running a bit rich at the moment.

I'm not familiar with the piggy back ECU concept and was wondering if you guys can help me out in this regard. Should I install it or not and what are the side effects?

Thanks guys 

Details of the ready made twins kit and dyno results, can be found HERE

I want the POWER LOL


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Marc and all,
> 
> The Australian Twins can now be made available to you and all other members overseas for a price of $750AUS (excluding freight)
> 
> ...




Hi Jalal,

Thanks for the info on Hi-Tech Mufflers... do they have a web site?

There is some misunderstanding in your KW power numbers... so I decided to remove part of your posted numbers. see pm.

As for the piggy back computor and adjustment of the air fuel ratio, this has been discussed before in a "How to thread" last summer:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=97934


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Marc,

The link to the Hi-Tech Web site is part of my previous post, but it can be found HERE too.

Thanks for the link :thumbup: 

Not sure what you mean by "misunderstanding" but I was quoting Australian version xtrail KW numbers, which are different than yours in Canada I believe.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*New LED glow gauge faces*

OK Guys,

I have been itching for a while to do something with my exy, cause it's been a long time since my last mod (well, almost 4 weeks LOL)

I have finally acquired the awesome LED gauge faces and they were installed today.

Because it is the first time I come across something like this, I took it very easy with the installation, as I didn't want to stuff-up anything in the cluster.

The glow dial faces come as a set of 3 (obviously) here is how they look in the box



The set also comes with a brightness regulator and a switch (more on that later)

The installation involves fitting these dial faces over the existing dials WITHOUT the need to remove the needles (these are VERY sensitive indeed)

The centre of the dial faces have been made larger than the factory one to allow the faces to slide over the needles for a perfect fit.

Here are all 3 dial faces fitted in place



Each dial face has its own power wire and they all connect to the main regulator box

I had to use a dremel to make a small channel for the wires to ensure the plastic clear cover closed and snapped into place properly (this is not a problem at all)



Once that done, you can put the cluster back in place and run the wires all the way down to the fuse box.

The glow gauges will work using the same power source as the factory gauges, this means that I had to get this power from the steering stalk light switch (red&blue wire is the one to get the power from), the other wire is negative and it be grounded to any bolt going to the chassis.

Because the new dial faces are not see through, there is no need to disconnect the lighting going to the factory dials, as the orange/red light will still be used to illuminate the needles and the trip meter screen.

This is how the new dial faces look in daylight all fitted.

 

Note: The silver dials surround is not the factory look. This is my special LOL 

This how the dials will look with the factory surround (the black one)



Now we come to the regulator switch 

The set comes with brightness control AND (this is the fun part) a colour theme change switch 

Not only you will have cool dial faces, but you will also have the ability to toggle between two colours of choice for the background (green and blue)

This is where I positioned the switch



2 small screws holding it in place.

Now we come to the showcase at night 

Here is how the new dial faces look at night in blue

 

 

And with a flick of a button, the background colour changes to green


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Nice Job... Very cool Jalal !

I think I prefer the "cool blue" over the "green tint" 

But now you will have to change the rest of your illumination to blue instead of orange


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Marc. I also like the blue over the green and I always leave it on the blue colour. Don't really need to change the illumination to blue, as the needles and trip meter screen are still red and match the rest of the red illumination which I have already changed


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*HUD (Head-Up-Display)*

Hi Guys,

Santa has been VERY generous to me this xmas and I got a new toy which looks awesome.

It is a Defi Basis HUD which is capable of displaying the speed and RPM on the windscreen.

Now that IS a solution to some of the guys who stated that they can't get used to the centre dash dials. hahaha 

See the videos of the HUD in action on my exy below:

Video HUD1&2 (file size 2.26MB)

Video HUD3 (file size 3.32MB)


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Nice add-on Jalal  Santa brought me a new Steel_mate alarm to replace my previous one. I also swapped back to 17 inch wheels and had the roof rails painted body color.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Woah Jalal - You the MAN!

Does it work in the daytime too?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

LEONGSTER said:


> Does it work in the daytime too?


Yes and very clear too


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> had the roof rails painted body color.


Terranimso, did you have to remove the roof rails to have them colour coded and if so, how difficult was that?


----------



## kensivert (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi gents. New X-trail forum user here from Norway.............

Anybody knows where I can get a X-Trail Chrome grill? Or do I have to go to the dealer?


Kenneth


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

kensivert said:


> Hi gents. New X-trail forum user here from Norway.............
> 
> Anybody knows where I can get a X-Trail Chrome grill? Or do I have to go to the dealer?
> 
> ...


Hi Kenneth and welcome to the forum. If you tell us what year model xtrail you have maybe we can help you


----------



## kensivert (Jan 17, 2007)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Kenneth and welcome to the forum. If you tell us what year model xtrail you have maybe we can help you


Hi Jalal....

I got an 2004 Sport 2.2 dCi...........

and one other thing, I realyy like the sidebars on you X-Trail, where did you get them??

Kenneth


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Is this the chrome grill you're after?


----------



## kensivert (Jan 17, 2007)

If it's Chrome and will fit my X-Trail, YES.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

kensivert said:


> If it's Chrome and will fit my X-Trail, YES.


Its chrome, but I need to see your exy to be able to tell you for sure it'll fit or not and I can help you get it. Email me at [email protected] and we'll take it from there to keep this thread on topic.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Terranimso, did you have to remove the roof rails to have them colour coded and if so, how difficult was that?


It's not necessary to take them off the roof, but I was having the whole truck repainted anyway. You have to be extra careful with the clips that hold the assembly to the roof. The body shop managed to break several and they had to be replaced.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> It's not necessary to take them off the roof, but I was having the whole truck repainted anyway.


Thanks. Is that a colour theme change or were trying to make your exy look more black than it already is? LOL 



> You have to be extra careful with the clips that hold the assembly to the roof. The body shop managed to break several and they had to be replaced.


I know what you mean. The body shop managed to do the same with all of my door moulds when I asked them to colour code them, even replacing the clips didn't help as they snapped the bases where these clips go, so I had to glue the moulds in place.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Thanks. Is that a colour theme change or were trying to make your exy look more black than it already is? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. The body shop managed to do the same with all of my door moulds when I asked them to colour code them, even replacing the clips didn't help as they snapped the bases where these clips go, so I had to glue the moulds in place.


Well, I had some problems with my stock paint and it was chipping on my bonnet, roof, and top side of my front fenders, so I had the whole truck repainted. The wheels are also black now, so it's kind of a Darth Vader theme going on :woowoo:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Fair enough  Got any pics to share?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

No pictures yet, as the truck has to be buffed next week. I'll have some new ones posted next month so keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Jalal's Aussie Adventure Pack*

*Jalal's Aussie Adventure Pack is here!​*
OK Guys,

I am proud to announce that the one and only black exy with colour-coded hyper roof rails is finally here! 



What can I say? I'm totally speechless because I expected them to look good, but in no way SO GOOOOD! 

I hope Nissan Japan designers can learn from a bit of Aussie creativity and modifications. hehehehehe

Here is my exy before it went under the operating table (with the roof racks removed)

*BEFORE*

 

And here is my exy transformed into some completely new model which am not sure what to call now LOL 

*AFTER*

  

  

As I expected previously, the most expensive part of this entire exercise was the fitting process and my estimate was correct. It is over 7 hours (7.5 to be exact) labour and this mainly involved removing the all plastic trims inside the car and the roof lining.

Apart from that, the rear section of the hyper roof rails fitted into an existing mounting positions of the old roof rails. The only new hole that needed to be drilled in the roof, was under the roof lights for the wiring harness and grommet to go through (so, one hole on each side of the roof was drilled)

Everything was properly sealed with silicone and anti-rust paint to prevent any future leaks or rust issues.

The hyper roof rails have been colour coded to match my exy exactly and they turned-out awesome when colour coded, as I wouldn't have liked to see that gold colour roof rails on the roof of my exy 

Here is how the hyper roof rails looked when I received them from the manufacturer:



Time to get the cross bars from the dealer now and shine that road a head when I go on holidays LOL


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

And there was light. Great stuff.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Very nice Jalal.

How have you connected the lights - how do they operate ?

Are you sure you have enough light on the front of your X-T now  You may be able to sell any extra to the utility Company  

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks guys 

The lights will be connected next Tuesday (after the holidays) they come with their own relay and switch, so I'll ask the electrician to wire them-up so they can operate separetly as well as with the high beam. I want to be able to have them on without the high beam.

This set-up is more legal than the previous set of 4 spotties I had in the roof because the hyper roof rails are available on the limited edition exy (MK1) here in Australia 

I will take some pics showing the roof lights in action when they're done.

Have a good Easter everyone!


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

*Safari lights*



aussietrail said:


> shine that road ahead when I go on holidays


And they really do light up the world ahead of you. When we first had our X Trail, we took the kids to Cornwall on a camping expedition. When we were out in the country lanes at night I would put the lights on and the kids would shout: "Daddy's on safari again!".

They really do complete the X Trail. Witness the shots of the new model, already sporting them. All the best ones have them, isn't that right J?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> Witness the shots of the new model, already sporting them.


That what encouraged me even more to get them  At least the new model exy won't feel lonely on the street with my black 2002 model by its side. hahahaha


----------



## Aerospace (Sep 12, 2005)

aussietrail, similar to this one huh?  

http://autoshow.permaisuri.com/Content/Autoshow.asp?strStat=2&AutoID=20050815105633

What's next 'mate? Turbo kit?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Henry, similar, but not the same LOL 

What's next? I don't know yet, I have deep holes in my pocket after this mod and it will time to recover


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*And then there was light!*

OK Guys,

The hyper lights have been wired-up today and then there was light indeed!!

I have decided to wire them-up to work with the parkers, but at the same time I can disable them with the switch they came with.

Here are the pics of them in action.

*Daytime*

    

*Night time*


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

SWEET! The next guy that owns your XT is one lucky dude, Jalal.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

are they meant to be orange, is that a legal requirement, or did yu just like them that way?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

LEONGSTER said:


> SWEET! The next guy that owns your XT is one lucky dude, Jalal.


It'll be my wife LOL  I'll be getting the new model when it gets here and it will start all over again with mods. hehehehe 



> are they meant to be orange, is that a legal requirement, or did yu just like them that way?


They're not orange, it is just the way the pic came out and the angle of the photo when taken. But in any case, they're not as white as my IPF Fatboys headlight bulbs


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*UPDATE*

WEE :fluffy: old man Winter has finally released his grip (somewhat) on us here and I’ve been able to clean up the X-T and get back to the more enjoyable side of the X-T – some modifications to improve an already great vehicle.

Look forward to re-installing some of the mods that I took off for the Winter – such as:
Side bars, CAI system and after-market 17” alloys.

Pictorially, here’s where I am at this point in time:

*Front View:*


Custom License Plate
CloudRider Grill Screens
Clear Bonnet Protector
Headlight Eyelids
Luminics JDM Yellow H 11 Fog Lights
IPF H4 Fatboys Headlights

*Rear View:*


New LED Tail Lamps
Chrome License Plate Garnish
High Brake Light X-Trail Decal
Bumper Brake/Marker Light
Chrome Tail Pipe Finisher

*Side View:*


Chrome Gas Lid Cover
Chrome Door Handle Garnish
Side window Air Deflectors – I plan to change these out for the “in-channel” type – (the ones in the pic will be up for sale – if anyone is interested, they could send me a PM).

*Under Bonnet:*


Alutec Strut Tower Bar


Bonnet Struts

K & N Air Filter
Iridium Spark PLugs
Electronic Rust Control Module
RE-location of ambient temperature sensor.
Remote Starter

*LED Side Mirror Covers:*


LED Painted Side Mirror Covers – I prefer these to the Chrome version.


LED Chrome Side Mirror Covers (on my previous X-T) The wheels in this pic are the ones that I mentioned earlier, which will go back on the Bonavista.

Lots to be done as the weather improves even more.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Roger,

Good stuff. Your exy looks nice.

May I ask why do you want to change back to the in-chennel weathershields/deflectors and put-up with the potential cause of rattles in the process?

Also, is this an old pic or have you installed the bonnet gas struts upside down yet again? LOL


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

[URL=http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ledtaillights002jr7.jpg said:


> [/URL]
> Chrome Gas Lid Cover


Is that Gas Lid Cover similar to this?
eBay.ca: Nissan Gas Fuel Lid Cap Cover Skyline Xtrail Primera (item 180106206117 end time 18-Apr-07 16:00:17 EDT)
I mean, does the measures seems right for our X-Trails? Just need to make sure it will fit mine. Thanks.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Roger,
> 
> Good stuff. Your exy looks nice.
> 
> ...


Jalal,

Re the weather shields - as you know I had the in-channel on the other X-T and they do tend to rattle somewhat. However, I have found that I prefer the look of the in-channel ones to the current ones - just a matter of preference - both do the job they're intended to do.

Re the bonnet struts - it may well be an old picture - I'll have to take a closer look. But I can assure you that they are installed correctly - thanks to your kind assistance.

As you also know, I crashed the hard drive on my computer recently and have been ever since trying to recover data/ pictures - I'm not surprised that I'm all mixed up at this point in time.........

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

xtrailer said:


> Is that Gas Lid Cover similar to this?
> eBay.ca: Nissan Gas Fuel Lid Cap Cover Skyline Xtrail Primera (item 180106206117 end time 18-Apr-07 16:00:17 EDT)
> I mean, does the measures seems right for our X-Trails? Just need to make sure it will fit mine. Thanks.


Xtrailer:

It looks like it might fit.....

Here's where I got mine:

Nissan X-trail Car Auto Accessories - Maxdax Singapore Online Shopping

This is one of the places that many of our members source after market accessories and are very pleased with both the products and the supplier (Leng).

Hope this helps = Roger


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

Roger,
How have the chrome door handle and and chrome licnce plate garnishes held up over the winter?
I am considering these for my Xty.
Thanks,
Rookie


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

I had both these accessories on my previous X-T, which went thru one Canadian winter on the East Coast...

The LP Garnish held up quite well - the door handles were a different story.

I was not pleased with the door handle garnish - contacted the seller (MaxDax = Leng) and sent him some pics. He contacted the Mgr. who immediately said to replace them to me free of charge. Mfg suggested that the problem was a one-off.

I put another set of these on the Bonavista, which has just come thru it's first winter - the door handle garnish has held up quite well - just needs a little polish now...

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I've had all of these chrome accessories on my exy for over 4 years now and they still look brand new. All I do to them every now and then is polish them using the stainless steel polish and they look as shiny as the first day I put them on. We don't get the extreme winter here in Sydney however, but it does get really hot in summer, so that basically how they hold-up in another extreme weather conditions (FYI)


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Because I am running on 19" alloys and have wide tryes that are 255s, I have decided to fit the genuine nissan fender flares and what an awesome result that gave me and covered the tyres in full 

Fender Flares have been added.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

I've just added an all black CAI to my Xtrail.
Makes it almost look stock OEM.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Revhead Kev said:


> I've just added an all black CAI to my Xtrail.
> Makes it almost look stock OEM.



You're right about the "stock" look - much nicer than the silver one I had fitted to mine....

Are you pleased with the "response" to throttle ??

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Roger,

Yes, throttle response seems quite a bit crisper now.
LOVE the deep sound it gets high in the revs, especially after the butterfly's open.


----------



## SXTrail (May 23, 2009)

aussietrail said:


> Well, apart from the mods that are mentioned on my xtrail web site:
> 
> Jalal's X-Trail Web Page
> 
> ...


Hello

Where did you buy the white side blinkers for your X?
I can't find a shop with these :newbie:

Thank you


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SXTrail said:


> Hello
> 
> Where did you buy the white side blinkers for your X?
> I can't find a shop with these :newbie:
> ...


From a local Nissan dealer.


----------

